# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Britaniket Gjate Gjithe Historise Se Tyre Kane Pushtuar 90% Te Globit

## Darius

Sipas nje studimi te botuar kohet e fundit, Britania rezulton te jete vendi me agresiv ne bote. Jane vetem 22 vende ato qe nuk jane pushtuar nga britaniket pergjate historise se tyre dhe si rezultat i bie qe 90% i globit te jete pushtuar nga Britania. OSe cdo 9 shtete ne 10, jane pushtuar prej britanikeve. 



Ne foton e mesiperme tregohen 21 nga 22 vendet qe nuk jane pushtuar prej britanikeve. Pjesa tjeter, ajo me boje roze tregon hapesiren e pushtuar prej tyre gjate koherave. Analizimi i historise se 200 shteteve ne bote nxorri rezultatin e mesiperm. Sipas studimit ato vende qe bejne pjese ne perandorine Britanike nuk tregojne shifren aktuale te shtrirjes se kesaj te fundit dhe as gjeografine aktuale. Me poshte eshte lista e vendeve qe nuk jane pushtuar kurre nga Britania:

* Andorra

Belarus

Bolivia

Burundi

Central African Republic

Chad

Republic of Congo

Guatemala

Ivory Coast

Kyrgyzstan

Liechtenstein

Luxembourg

Mali

Marshall Islands

Monaco

Mongolia

Paraguay

Sao Tome and Principe

Sweden

Tajikistan

Uzbekistan

Vatican City* 

Mund te lexoni shkrimin e plote ketu: *British have invaded nine out of ten countries*




> Britain has invaded all but 22 countries in the world in its long and colourful history, new research has found.  Every schoolboy used to know that at the height of the empire, almost a quarter of the atlas was coloured pink, showing the extent of British rule.
> 
> But that oft recited fact dramatically understates the remarkable global reach achieved by this country.
> 
> A new study has found that at various times the British have invaded almost 90 per cent of the countries around the globe.
> 
> The analysis of the histories of the almost 200 countries in the world found only 22 which have never experienced an invasion by the British.
> 
> Among this select group of nations are far-off destinations such as Guatemala, Tajikistan and the Marshall Islands, as well some slightly closer to home, such as Luxembourg.

----------

Kreksi (21-04-2014)

----------


## thirsty

Kur eshte pushtuar Shqiperia nga Britania?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Kur eshte pushtuar Shqiperia nga Britania?


Nga kryqtaret e ricard zemerluanit ne mesjete, ose nen enver hoxhen, qe ishte axhent I me siksit.

----------


## Darius

> Kur eshte pushtuar Shqiperia nga Britania?


Lidhja qe postova eshte ne anglisht dhe aty thuhet qarte qe historia e pare e pushtimit eshte ajo e Galis-e (Franca e sotme) ne shek e 7 te eres sone. Po une sidoqofte e permenda ne teme qe behet fjale per pushtime gjate gjithe historise se Britanise, jo vetem ajo moderne. Ne lidhje me komentin tend, ka dokumentime qe perpara deri ne vitin 900 te eres sone, ka patur disa inkursione britanike ne brigjet shqiptare dhe beteja ujore midis anijeve te tyre dhe ato shqiptare. Me kujtohet te kem lexuar disa permbledhje dikur ne Shqiperi per kete pune por me teper nuk mbaj dot mend.

----------

Kreksi (21-04-2014)

----------


## DEA27

Kane pushtuar dhe vazhdojne te pushtojne, pse valle a nuk jane anglezet pas politikave "so call human rights" qe kane pushtuar dhe vjedhur irakun, iranin, sirine. Kudo ku ka konflikte apo stimulohen konflikte eshte "pirateria" angleze ne sfond, vetem se ne ditet e sotme metodat jane bere me te sofistikuara, por qellimi mbetet I njejte.

----------


## fegi II

Pas ikjes se princ Vidit ne shtator 1914,Shteti shqiptar u zhduk: territori i tij u be fushe beteje per fqinjet dhe objekt kembimi per fuqite e medha.Antanta e perdori ate se karrem per te terhequr ne kampin e saj Greqine e me vone Italin. Te pares,ajo i lejoi te pushtonte krahinat e Korçes dhe te Gjirokastres; e dyta u vendos ne Portin  e Vlores dhe ne ishullin e Sazanit,qe mbyll gjirin e Vlores. Gjate kesaj kohe serbet dhe malazezet perparuan gjer ne Elbasan,Tirane dhe Shkoder,Ne fakt,kjo donte thoshte likudimim i principates se krijuar me marreveshjen e Fuqive qe me 1913. Disfata e serbeve me 1915 solli zevendsimin e tyre me pushtimin austro-hungareze ,i cili u shtri  deri ne Shkoder e Durres,perballe te italianve te vendosur ne Vlore.Duke qene ne konflikt me mbretin Kostandin te Greqise,anglo-franqezet ua besuan trupave te Romes pushtimin e krahines se Gjirokastros e madje te Janines,dhene Greqise me 1913. Per te bere lidhje me trupat aleate,disa elemente te Armates se Lindjes te  gjeneralit Saraj perparuan deri ne Korçe,te cilen ushtaret franqeze e  moren ne tetor 1916.Ne funde te vitit, e gjithe Shqiperia ishte e pushtuar dhe mbeti e tille deri ne traktatin e paqes.
Kjo gjendje tragjike mobilizoi patriotet shqiptar,perfshire ketu  emigrantet e Shteteve te Bashkuara, organizatave e te cilave, <<Vatra>> e kryesuar nga peshkopi  Fan Noli, dinte  t i terheqe vemendje Presidentit Uillson.
Ne dhjetor 1918, nje kongres prej 48 delegatesh u mblodhen ne Durresin e pushtuar nga italianet dhe krijoi nje <<qeveri te perkohshme>> qe u ngarkua te mbronte kauzen shqiptare ne tratativat e Parisit; ajo u perforcua ne kryeqytetin franqez edhe nga ardhja e perfaqesuesve te kolonive shqiptare te Amerikes dhe te Stambollit.Konferenca u be skene e perplasjeve se orekseve kontradiktore te Italise,Jugosllavis e Greqise  per teritoret e veriut e te jugut, nderkoh qe Presidenti Uillson i konsideron si te pa vleshme dhe te pa qena premtimet e traktateve te fshefta te kohes se luftes

----------


## Darius

> Te pares,ajo i lejoi te pushtonte krahinat e Korqes dhe te Gjirokastres;


Do ju lutesha te mos bastardoni emrat per hir te dialekteve. Nuk ekziston ne Shqiperi nje qytet qe quhet Korqa. Ekziston* Korça* dhe nga veriu apo nga jugu, nuk besoj te jete e veshtire te shkruhet ne menyre te drejte.

----------


## mateo

Shprehja ishte se"the sun never sets on the british empire" ,,,,,,, anglezet nuk kane patur as me te voglin interes qe te pushtonin ndonje vend ballkanik,,,

----------


## Darius

Ky eshte nenforumi i Historise. Ne kete teme nuk po ngrihen pandehma apo teorira, po i referohem nje artikulli bazuar ne nje studim. Nuk besoj se duke treguar sesa interes ka apo jo Britania per te pushtuar apo pushtone ndonje vend ballkanik, i sillet ndonje vlere temes. Spekullimet jane normale por jo kur ka nje material referues qe tregon origjinen e lajmit.

----------


## mateo

> Ky eshte nenforumi i Historise. Ne kete teme nuk po ngrihen pandehma apo teorira, po i referohem nje artikulli bazuar ne nje studim. Nuk besoj se duke treguar sesa interes ka apo jo Britania per te pushtuar apo pushtone ndonje vend ballkanik, i sillet ndonje vlere temes. Spekullimet jane normale por jo kur ka nje material referues qe tregon origjinen e lajmit.


blah blah blah,,,,,,,

----------


## Darius

E shoh qe e jetuara ne Angli ste paska bere njeri akoma. Hiq dore se spaske shprese.

----------


## fegi II

Britaniket  jane ata te cilet,amerikanet i parqesin ne filmat e tyre..............

----------


## mesia4ever

zoteri Darius kjo harte eshte gabim, p.sh.Argjentina nuk ka qene kurre e pushtuar nga Anglia , ajo ishte e pushtuar dhe kolonizuar nga Portugalia dhe Spanja, nuk di ne histori qe Anglia te kete pushtuar Argjentinen, Brazilin ose Japonine. Nuk e di nese mund te llogaritet pushtim p.sh. invadimi i Afganistanit me 2001, nese qenka ashtu atehere edhe Shqiperia paska pushtuar Afganistanin sepse atje ka trupa ushtarake. Ndoshta ka pasur konflikte me keto shtete, epo edhe ne shqiptaret kemi patur konflikte me dhjetera shtete, Serbine, Greqine, Turqine, Maqedonine, Malin e Zi, Irakun (ne kohen e Sadam Huseinit), Gjermanine, Italine etj.

Te pershendes

----------


## Darius

Do ju jap nje keshille miqesore. Perpara se te shkruani ne nenforumin e historise beni mire te hapni librat ose te pakten internetin. Kur thua kjo harte eshte gabim dhe shprehesh me nje bindje te cuditshme qe Argjentina ska qene kurre e pushtuar nga Anglia, te pakten mundohu ta verifikosh njohurine e cunguar qe ke perpara se te shkruash. Dhe mbi te gjitha duhet te saktesoni ne koken tuaj se cdo te thote pushtim. Sa per informacion, njihet mire ne histori i ashtuquajturi Pushtimi Britanik i Rio de la Plata's (sot kjo ndahet midis Argjentines dhe Uruguajit). Ishte nje perpjekje e deshtuar e anglezve per te marre kontrollin e kolonive spanjolle. Pushtimi ka ndodhur midis viteve 1806 dhe 1807, pjese e luftrave Napoleonike kur Spanja ishte aleate me Francen.

----------


## Wordless

> zoteri Darius kjo harte eshte gabim, p.sh.Argjentina nuk ka qene kurre e pushtuar nga Anglia , ajo ishte e pushtuar dhe kolonizuar nga Portugalia dhe Spanja, nuk di ne histori qe Anglia te kete pushtuar Argjentinen


 :pa dhembe: 

Hidhi një vesh këtu !

http://www.irlandeses.org/1003byrne.htm

----------


## thirsty

Sipas ketij autori pushtim quhet edhe kur nje ushtar i vetem ose pirat britanik te kete qelluar me gjyle ne drejtim te nje toke banuar nga x popull.  :ngerdheshje: 

22 shtete te tjera dhe perfundon lista :P

----------


## Wordless

> Sipas ketij autori pushtim quhet edhe kur nje ushtar i vetem ose pirat britanik te kete qelluar me gjyle ne drejtim te nje toke banuar nga x popull. 
> 
> 22 shtete te tjera dhe perfundon lista :P


E mo, nuk të mbushet mëndja ty ? Dy bomba hodhi e bekuara Amerikë mbi Japoni dhe e kapitulloj lol

----------


## mateo

> E shoh qe e jetuara ne Angli ste paska bere njeri akoma. Hiq dore se spaske shprese.


how dear you,,,,, how very dear you?! kush jenu ju,,,,,,,

----------


## Darius

Doje te thoshe: how dare...

Lere dhe anglishten se as ajo sqenka per ty.

----------


## Wordless

> Doje te thoshe: how dare...
> 
> Lere dhe anglishten se as ajo sqenka per ty.


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------

